# It's Cody's Birthday



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Today is Cody's 6th birthday !!!! Happy birthday my little baby boy, Mr. Wiggles, Mr. Naughty, my little velcro Codester. We've been blessed to have him in our family for 4 1/2 years. He's an AIHA survivor, came from a backround of being a pet store impulse purchase as a pup, neglected and ignored for the first 18 months of his life, then finally rescued by ESRA and adopted by us. I can't imagine our family without him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cody*

Cody, you are one very special boy with a very special Mom!!

Happy 6th Birthday!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday to Mr. Cody, my Toby's twin of a different breed!  I hope you have a wonderful day and get to do your favorite things, as long as they don't involve hunting and catching the birds in your backyard! 

PS...give your Mom a break today so her ankle can heal!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CODY!!!!!*
I hope you have a great 6th BD today, many treats..............


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson and I send out lots of birthday wishes for Cody!!! I hope he is spoiled rotten today by his favourite people.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Happy 6th Birthday Dear Cody!!! Your Fellow Twig lover Sasha also says Enjoy your day and get spoiled rotten!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Aww Happy birthday Cody!! Hope you wiggle all day long!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Cody from Gunner and me! arty:arty2:arty:arty2:


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday Cody!


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday Cody!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday +1 Cody! I hope you had a great day (and I'll jsut bet you did).


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Happy (belated) Birthday!


----------



## Svan (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy birthday Cody - from another Cody and his mom


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Happy Birthday Cody!! You lucky, lucky boy! I bet the rough start is forgotten now that you have the best family ever


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Happy birthday, Cody!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

*HAPPY B-DAY SWEET CODY* 
*BISOUS FOR YOU* ​


----------

